# 1 week after thyroid surgary



## sundance57 (Jun 6, 2008)

I was diagnosed in March with being hypothyroid and we put on 100mcg of levothyrine. I had a nodual on my right side of my thyroid. I had a biopsy and the results said they couldnt tell if it was cancer or not. My doctor refered me to a surgen and we decided I should have the whole thing taken out. Its been a week since my surgery and I went today to have my TSh level done and it came back at 0.04. I was wondering if anyone knows what this means. Is this a high reading? I have been on the 100mcgs since March. Does anyone know how long it takes for your body to adjust to not having a thyroid so you get a accurate Tsh reading? I keep thinking i am going to eventually need to take a high dose because i dont have a thyroid anymore. Its just a matter of time of when my body is going to take the plunge. I already feel tired all the time. If anyone can give me any insight that would be great


----------



## allegiance (Mar 19, 2008)

Hey there! I had my surgery the 5th of March - entire thyroid removed. I felt wonderful after surgery. I kept thinking that I was going to need a high dose of meds. My TSH was low like yours (which leans towards the opposite of hypothyroid) although I was hypothyroid before surgery. At first I was fighting for more meds because I felt tired. However, I got out and started exercising and following a good balanced diet. I started feeling better. I still get cold or hot now and then . My mood seems weird at times, but health wise (compared to how I felt pre -op) I feel great! I can breath! Now I am fighting so I will not have to increase my meds. I figure less it better. I go to have my next lab on Monday. Try not to get caught up in the internet information. Will your mind to say that you feel great! My doctor let me start running two weeks after surgery...Go feel the breeze! Good luck to you! Where did you have surgery?


----------



## doloresmc (Jun 20, 2008)

Hi there, I was diagnosed with graves in 2005, took tapazole for 1 year and achieved remission until this year when graves came back. Now it's time to start thinking of doing something more permanent..It's really hard to make a decision, but it's great to read posts like yours where you feel surgery was the right treatment for you. 
I'm leaning towards surgery myself..
Good luck!
Dolores


----------



## Yvonne (Jun 21, 2008)

Hi - I was diagnosed 4 weeks ago and had a TSH of 0.01. After a few days went back to TGH and found out it was Graves Disease. I was actually happy as we have a tendency in our family for Cancer and Lupus. I was originally diagnosed in emerg. and Canadian Hospitals are amazing. 3 Endo appts and 7 scans/mris/cts later in less then 1 Month, I think I feel a bit better. Not physically so much as amazed at the care and concern I received. The propanolol doesn't agree with me, but I'll suck it up. My t4s are high, so today I had RAI and I don"t feel as bad as I thought I would. I was on the cusp of having to stay there, however they decided to give me 38MCs of RAI and let me go. They were assuming its cancer d/t the family history and the nodules, etc. And just a couple of hours ago I got a call that confirms it. Again, I'm OK with it because I know everything possible will be done. Nice feeling, because now I know and can deal with it.


----------



## RuthieinLA (Oct 19, 2011)

Hi Everyone My name is Ruthie and I will be having my thyroid removed soon...I am nervous about what will I be feeling after surgery like can I swallow etc...and what I should be expecting post-op Help! Thank you


----------

